
Cloudcraft Pro - narsil
https://cloudcraft.co/pricing
======
subie
Why are you directing to your pricing page initially? The homepage is great
and shows what the product actually is.

~~~
bryanlarsen
The last posting of cloudcraft was only 4 months ago. IIRC, hacker news
penalizes anything that was popular within the last year. Posting a different
page bypasses that.

Also, a lot of the feedback on the last post was discussion about possible
pricing models, the OP probably posted this page as a response to that.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10722942](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10722942)

~~~
tomc1985
Maybe, but to an outsider who doesn't follow all the countless discussions,
this just looks like yet-another-SaaS waving around its codpiece.

And what a pricey codpiece it is? $50/mo for the solo plan? To make diagrams?
Seriously?

~~~
copperx
Hard to justify, I agree. Make it a Mac/iThing app, price it at $50, and then
we're talking.

------
nodesocket
People seem to be all up and arms over the $49 starting price point, but
honestly this is their first attempt at pricing. Pricing is hard.

$49 for a company is nothing, and a lot will pay this. However, I somewhat
agree that the starting price of $49 for individuals feels a bit high. Perhaps
there is a room for an individual vs business plan?

By the way, huge supporter of CloudCraft. I use it to send clients
architecture overviews when going through security audits.

------
CharlesW
Dear Cloudcraft Pro developer: This is the most exciting thing I've seen
today. I've been wanting a tool like this since I started using AWS.

However, the "Pro Solo" pricing strikes me as being way out of whack. It's as
much as the "all apps" Adobe Creative Cloud plan. It's a 6X multiple of
licensing all Office apps for a year, and just under the cost of licensing
_all_ JetBrains products for a year.

Please provide a reasonable (say, $99), yearly "Solo Designer" plan for
"infinite grid" planning and illustration, so that I may happily give you my
money instead of using a free version with mysterious canvas size limitations.

~~~
Rezo
Thank you CharlesW, that's really good feedback. It's entirely possible that
the pricing is whack. I like the suggestion of a cheaper yearly plan.

The fixed canvas is how the software has been since day one, tons of great
diagrams have been created anyway. It wasn't intentional as much as a
technical limitation at the time that took significant re-engineering to
overcome. It's possible that it's not the correct move to reserve it for the
paid plans, we'll see.

------
truetraveller
I love the app design.

I can see how the price might seem high for individuals. But for companies who
really on AWS for ops, the price can vertainly be justified.

It's a classic case of "price your product/service based on VALUE it
provides".

------
tomc1985
This kind of stuff is supposed to be desktop software. One shouldn't have to
pay a monthly fee to make fucking diagrams

~~~
copperx
Unless making diagrams is part of your daily tasks

~~~
tomc1985
Still in the realm of desktop software, where you pay ONCE

------
na85
Sick of absurdly-priced applications like this that want to charge you a huge
monthly fee for something trivial? Contribute to Dia [0], a reasonably good
diagramming program that could use some love.

[0] [http://dia-installer.de/](http://dia-installer.de/)

------
ollybee
It reminds me of the digram to the Obama campaign some years ago
[http://www.williamhertling.com/2013/07/printable-obama-
for-a...](http://www.williamhertling.com/2013/07/printable-obama-for-america-
aws-architecture/)

------
spriggan3
I don't get the pricing, really. Remove the free plan, offer a 1 month free
try for paid users and lower your first paid plan. $50 a month is nuts for
individuals.

I really don't get cloud plans like these.

------
shill
Is there a 2D view option for the people that actually have to discuss and
implement the isometric marketecture diagrams created by this tool?

~~~
Rezo
Tens of thousands of really cool architecture diagrams have been made with the
tool so far, from pitch decks (marketecture, as you call it) to teams just
planning their usual deployments.

If you've produced any kind of static diagrams in the past, this is
functionally (IMHO) so much better because you can connect the nodes to your
live AWS environment resources and get richer contextual information (example
screenshot
[https://cloudcraft.co/graphics/email2.png](https://cloudcraft.co/graphics/email2.png))
right there as you work on it. I hope to build many more AWS specific tools to
help devs on top of this canvas.

------
nikolay
$49/mo is more than just a bit excessive!

~~~
Rezo
It's quite a bit for an individual. It's hopefully not too much for company
that employs professional software developers or for someone working as an AWS
consultant.

~~~
nikolay
It is still expensive even for companies compared to other much more essential
services such as GitHub, for example. Honestly, I wouldn't pay more than
$4.99/user/mo. Okay, $9.95 the most, but not a penny (literally) more!

------
lowbloodsugar
For comparison:
[https://creative.adobe.com/plans](https://creative.adobe.com/plans)

$49/month for all of Adobe creative cloud including Photoshop and Illustrator,
or for one isometric diagram tool.

~~~
Rezo
You can use Cloudcraft for free and create exactly the same type of diagrams
as with the paid plans, for as long as you like. There's no watermarks,
missing components, etc.

If it saves you time and money, or you think the additional features add
value, you could consider subscribing. But it's fine if you don't.

~~~
lowbloodsugar
Free for tiny diagrams. I am a software architect working on AWS, and it was
too small for the very first diagram I tried to create. I am their target
market. The free version is no use to me. $49/month isn't worth it. Honestly,
for $49/year I'd still hesitate because of usability issues.

------
smoyer
I want this for my distributed and containerized systems!

